# what's best for de-rusting lathe rails



## phinds (Jun 8, 2021)

I've got mild surface rust stains on my lathe rails

Years ago I had some kind of paste concoction that you could rub on, leave for a few minutes and when you rubbed it off, all the rust/stain came off with it. I have no idea what it was and can't seem to find anything like it on the internet.

What do you guys use? I'm thinking of wire brush followed by either paste wax or wd-40 but I'd prefer that paste stuff.


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 8, 2021)

phinds said:


> I've got mild surface rust stains on my lathe rails. Years ago I had some kind of paste concoction that you could rub on, leave for a few minutes and when you rubbed it off, all the rust/stain came off with it. I have no idea what it was and can't seem to find anything like it on the internet.
> 
> What do you guys use? I'm thinking of wire brush followed by either paste wax or wd-40 but I'd prefer that paste stuff.


Funny you mentioned this as I have some vintage hand tools that has some very light mild surface rust and I found this recently- appears to be similar like what you have used. I found it at Janovic Paint in Manhattan (SoHo)- they have stores all over the place in the city.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 8, 2021)

I use WD 40 with a black 3M pad followed by paste wax for light surface rust from turning wet wood. You should also wax the bottom of your panjo and the tail stock.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 8, 2021)

I use this car wax and Scotch pad.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I found this recently-


And I assume it works well and you recommend it?


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2021)

The specs say "Within minutes, rust disappears and a durable black polymer coating develops "

I definitely do not want a black coating.


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> You should also wax the bottom of your panjo ...


Hm ... I generally give my panjo a vigorous rubbing w/ wd-40


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2021)

Depends on how bad the rust is, but I like 600 grit sandpaper and wd40. If you go finer in grits it will almost be polished. I then follow up with a paste wax and I wax my machines often.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> and I wax my machines often.


That's where I've been negligent, thus the mild rust stains. I USED to do it but I've gotten lazy in my old age

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 8, 2021)

phinds said:


> Hm ... I generally give my panjo a vigorous rubbing w/ wd-40


Bet it doesn’t squeak.


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 8, 2021)

phinds said:


> And I assume it works well and you recommend it?


It works like/similar like Rust-O-Leum Rust dissolver. I usually use Norton stone oil to help protect from rust and then waxed- but, I got lazy this time around and i have some rust spots on my Stanley No.5


----------



## trc65 (Jun 8, 2021)

If mild, I just use steel wool and paste wax. If I've got serious rust, or am renovating some cast that's been rusting for a while, I like "Metal Rescue" gel. I believe it's similar chemistry to Evaporust, and will leave the metal dull gray, but works well. I tested the two side by side, and the Metal Rescue worked better than Evaporust.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm with Tim - for light rust, I like steel wool and paste wax. I'll move up to more invasive means of removing rust only if necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2021)

This is a cast iron precision rotary table that a pipe in my basement leaked on causing so.e surface rust. I started with some various scotch Brite pads and wd40 but eventually ended up going to the 600 grit sanding cloth and wd40.





I'd say it was a nice save and brought it right back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2021)

I did some similar steps to my scroll saw that I purchased used. It had some kind of a clear cote on the cast iron table but moisture got under it and caused the table to rust. So I stripped it and waxed it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks guys. Since it's very mild rust, I think I will just go w/ the scrubbing then paste wax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jun 8, 2021)

I just use a plain ol’ candle and rub the side of it on the lathe rails. Better hang on to that tailstock or you’ll sling it clean off the rails!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 9, 2021)

Ken Martin said:


> I just use a plain ol’ candle and rub the side of it on the lathe rails. Better hang on to that tailstock or you’ll sling it clean off the rails!


Candle wax removes rust ???


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2021)

phinds said:


> Thanks guys. Since it's very mild rust, I think I will just go w/ the scrubbing then paste wax.


Scotch Brite pads come in different grits. I always have several on hand, when they go on sale I buy a box of whatever grit I need. I also use them on my bicycle work. The grey ones I think are extra fine. Wd40 works well as a lube and to create a slury.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 9, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Scotch Brite pads come in different grits. The grey ones I think are extra fine. Wd40 works well as a lube and to create a slury.


This is what I use.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2021)

phinds said:


> Candle wax removes rust ???


I would guess thats for After you've removed the rust....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2021)

I Use steel wool and WD40 and elbow grease. Then a blowtorch to heat up the bed a smidge and paste wax over everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## larry C (Jun 9, 2021)

phinds said:


> That's where I've been negligent, thus the mild rust stains. I USED to do it but I've gotten lazy in my old age


I know how that goes!


----------



## phinds (Jun 9, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I would guess thats for After you've removed the rust....


I know, I just couldn't resist

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ken Martin (Jun 9, 2021)

No, but it will slick that rail up for you and help prevent further rust.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2021)

More rust removal with scotchbrite pads and wd40. This is on a used mortiser I purchased.
I used a maroon pad on this since it's a machine milled finish and not ground.
Before.......



Then I waxed it.



After.........all better now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

